

Announcing Security Rewards for Android - _jomo
https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/06/announcing-security-rewards-for-android.html

======
_jomo
It's nice to see there's now a bug bounty for Android, but I wonder why it has
taken so long.

I like the idea of paying more when you provide a test case and even more if
you write a patch. This page[0] also has more info, including details about
the rewards. They pay up to $30,000 for remote attacks and they also pay up to
$1,000 for a low severity CTS + Patch.

0: [https://www.google.com/about/appsecurity/android-
rewards/ind...](https://www.google.com/about/appsecurity/android-
rewards/index.html)

